# Lizard repellent



## Halldylan (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone have any suggestions that don't smell awful? Wife is deathly afraid of lizards (childhood trauma of imaginging her brothers pet Lizard getting out of its cage then crawling on her in her sleep and waking up with it on her face) our dogs also enjoy trying to eat them so I'm looking to expell them from the yard


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Absotively. Lizards are actually easy … albeit not overnight and may require some patience …

Bug spray. Amphib / reptile control / suppression is best achieved by removing what they eat. :thumbup:

Since we bought pre-constructed back in 2014, in the woods, on a lake, our place was literally crawling with blue tails, rock lizards and every other imaginable little four-legged, scaled and tailed you can think of …
Thing of it is, my wife's phobia is spiders not lizards (she would actually spray wd-40 on and around lizards, to help them escape our glue traps) so, I sprayed for bugs. A lot at first and less and less each year since. With their food source removed it is now rare we see lizards any longer. (Although we do still occasionally catch one on the glue traps we keep on the floor inside the garage entrances and along the baseboards in the garage and sub-bsmt, etc.

Best o' success; if there is one thing I've learned in life it is to respect other people's fears.


----------

